# tactal level



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking for a level that can be used by a blind and delf person need something that can be tutched Thanks carl


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Not trying to be a smart alec but . . . triangle with plumb bob ? Worked on the pyramids. Sorry, just popped into this empty head. OUCH !


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

raskgle said:


> Looking for a level that can be used by a blind and delf person need something that can be tutched Thanks carl



I also don't want to sound like a smart aleck, but a blind and deaf person needs a level to do what?

There are audio signal levels that would work for the blind, but that wouldn't help deaf persons. Is this one of those trick questions, like can the blind learn how to drive a stick shift?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I`ve read some very weak replies to this post. I would think you could have one made...if not make it your self. A tryangle with a plumb bob gauged to a Stabilla door level. Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

pianoman said:


> I`ve read some very weak replies to this post. I would think you could have one made...if not make it your self. A tryangle with a plumb bob gauged to a Stabilla door level. Rick




I'd like to hear a strong response how one of those thingamabobs would be configured and work for someone who is blind and deaf. I'm just having a problem envisioning it.:huh:


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*for sure*

Cabinetman this is for sure, he is in the job of hanging several items such a towel bars in a bath. It's justs items around the home. anything that you could sujest would maybe work for him. Carl


cabinetman said:


> I'd like to hear a strong response how one of those thingamabobs would be configured and work for someone who is blind and deaf. I'm just having a problem envisioning it.:huh:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

raskgle said:


> Cabinetman this is for sure, he is in the job of hanging several items such a towel bars in a bath. It's justs items around the home. anything that you could sujest would maybe work for him. Carl



If it sounds like I'm making a joke I'm not, and apologize if it even seems like it. I'm sure this could be a problem for a lot of people. But, realistically some procedures may not be appropriate for some people. I'm reading your post that the person is *BOTH DEAF and BLIND*. 

I'm thinking that an audio response level could be converted to vibrate. 

Still, how does that person actually carry on with a procedure even if a level will work. I mean, using tools, marking installation holes, etc? Some of the handicapped people I know get some kind of help from a friend or a neighbor, or hire out the work.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Kinda what came to mind . . .could be as small as youd like with as many graduations as would fit along the bottom bar. I'd assume the person's finger tips would be "trained" to work with as many as would fit.


----------

